
New York State Covid-19 Technology Swat Team - kashfi
https://www.ny.gov/programs/new-york-state-covid-19-technology-swat-team
======
gullyfur
Looks like you do not need to be a New York citizen to join the effort, though
this is the closest I found to confirming it:

> Given that many employers are having many workers work from home, volunteers
> would collaborate virtually with New York State teams. So, preference will
> be given to those in the Eastern and Central US timezones but we are open to
> the west coast as well.

The interest submission form does not ask if you are a NYer, but does ask if
you're willing to participate on-site or remote.

------
portmanteaufu
From a Washington Post article[1]:

> A state official, who spoke on the condition of anonymity so he could talk
> candidly, told me New York needs help with digital tools directly related to
> the virus, such as building infrastructure for testing and scheduling. But
> officials also need to improve remote access to government services that
> could see a spike, such as unemployment services.

[1] [https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/powerpost/paloma/the-
tec...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/powerpost/paloma/the-
technology-202/2020/03/26/the-technology-202-state-and-local-governments-are-
asking-technologists-to-help-them-fight-coronavirus/5e7bdab788e0fa101a75280c/)

------
memset
Is there more detail about the queue of projects for which NY is seeking teams
to help?

------
thebiglebrewski
Thanks, I signed up!

------
choward
So what is it? This page is lacking any real info.

~~~
coolspot
Volunteer program for individuals and organizations that can provide IT
training, support or solutions for people who suddenly need to start working
from home.

